# Please share !!!!!!!!!!!! ⚠⚠⚠⚠Urgant. This little boy of 8 months old is at high risk and will be be



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

Please share !!!!!!!!!!!! ⚠⚠⚠⚠Urgant. This little boy of 8 months old is at high risk and will be being pts. Please help him. Very friendly and good with other dogs ❗⚠⚠







Www.paws-on-heart.co.uk


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/315389142134423/permalink/381402425533094/


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

Justineblant1234 said:


> View attachment 302001


Really needs a home in foster in England


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

Justineblant1234 said:


> View attachment 302001


Was rescued from a high kill station in Spain


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

What is the location?


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

FeelTheBern said:


> What is the location?


Hi please email [email protected]. for more information if you are interested thank-you His name is Charlie


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

https://video-lht6-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v...=fc7d8364773992ff0e232fc70bb54648&oe=58BA3A9B


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

https://video-lht6-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v...=8dade0d3b8c3fc2cd1e45f550a45ddf2&oe=58BA3982


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/pawsonheartsk9/


----------



## squirrel605 (Sep 16, 2016)

What a cutie. If I lived there, I would take him. Sadly, I am across that pond.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Justineblant1234 said:


> Hi please email [email protected]. for more information if you are interested thank-you His name is Charlie


I am by no means considering adoption; I just thought that you should provide the shelter's location. Members in that area could stumble across your post and instantly know whether it would be physically possible for them to adopt Charlie. But by providing an email address, you will hopefully encourage people who are interested in adopting the dog to contact you. Good luck on finding a home for Charlie!


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

Justineblant1234 said:


> Please share !!!!!!!!!!!! ⚠⚠⚠⚠Urgant. This little boy of 8 months old is at high risk and will be being pts. Please help him. Very friendly and good with other dogs ❗⚠⚠
> View attachment 294362
> Www.paws-on-heart.co.uk


----------

